# Reverb on Bass and Sub in Orchestral Music



## roknardin (Feb 1, 2018)

Hello,

I was wondering if any of you guys put reverb on bass sounds or on the sub. I come from the electronic music world where this is highly discouraged because of phase issues. What do you think?


----------



## Virtual Virgin (Feb 1, 2018)

It depends on what your mix is for. If you need a realistic mix of orchestral instruments you will certainly need a reverb on the low instruments as well. In order for a contrabass or a timpani to sound properly in an orchestra, they will need the illusion of space on the soundstage. If you need to clear up some of the mud, then you can cheat by using a HPF or low cut before the reverb inputs.


----------



## Kubler (Feb 1, 2018)

I usually proceed section by section. Strings have their given amount of the reverb I've chosen for my piece, woodwinds are their amount, brass have theirs, etc. The spatial simulation created (in part) by the reverb is very important in orchestral music, so I personally think that the first question you have to ask yourself is not “does this frequencies range need reverb” but “does this instrument section need more or less reverb” (according to your ears as well as according to logic), regardless of how this may impact the EQ.

Then, if you have issues with your EQs (let's say that your grand casa becomes completely drowned in its low-ends), you correct the signal sent to your reverb rather than the signal coming out of it. This is a matter of compensation. In the case of your grand casa, if you identify and turn down the low range that has been saturated by your reverb, it should get back to normal without neutralizing the actual reverb. The same thing goes with double basses, low brass, etc

I don't know if what I'm writing makes sense. I hope it does. It's 2:30 am here, I should probably go say hi to my pillow.


----------



## Henu (Feb 2, 2018)

If you _really_ must put reverb into the lows, you could always go with low- shelf on that reverb or even try multiband compression on it. Which, I must admit, sounds so weird it might even work, haha! 
Threshold up enough and ratio according to the taste with fast/med attack and slow release could do the trick.


----------



## Divico (Feb 11, 2018)

I usually highpass my reverb busses before my reverb plugin. In tht case even when I send a bass to them it doesnt screw my low end too much but gives the bass some room and cohesiveness with the rest. 
With long reverbs I tend to go quite high with the HP but with a moderate slope.


----------

